# Eagle Eye Shootout--Has been protested



## longdraw31 (Dec 19, 2009)

This is a for sure. 2nd place finisher in Eagle Eye has filed a protest with the IBO that the youngster that won shot the wrong target. My take is that you got to be kidding. The kid hit the dot and won........Someone must be hurting for money !!!!!!!!
Several guys in senior hunter group on Saturday morning out on the range heard him say he filed the protest. This is no BULL.:thumbs_do


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Rules should be followed whether it eagle or pros. Everyone has right to file a protest.

Did the archer shoot the wrong target?
DB


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

From what I heard he definitely shot the wrong target. The IBO official even admitted that but said he hit the dot he was aiming at so it counted. What happens if you shoot the wrong target at any other competition? I believe they would call it a miss. (Unless you have a "pinky swear to keep it a secret) Nobody wants to take away from what the youngster did, but would it have been ruled differently if the person was older??? It is occurrences like this that build character and self responsibility.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

If he shot the wrong target, its a zero. Plain and simple!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I was the 3rd place guy. We had to shoot 3 times to determine 3rd and 4th. I remember it as being rather informal. There was a target or 2 seperating us and we just kept moving to our right on a different target each shot. I remember them saying to stay on the large deer since I was the guy on the right. As long as we moved to the right and didn't reshoot the same target, I don't think it was a big deal which one I shot (I could be wrong but I think just went down the line). Now when we had 20 people up there earlier, it was rather important if you were on 3 ,you better shoot 3. Maybe it was different for the 1st and 2nd place but that matter should of been taken care of on the spot . It should of been protested right there and now. It was a good shootoff and to bad it has to come to this.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I guess the second place finisher should've hit his dot on the first 3 tries. I felt they should have made one shot and measured closest to the middle, the second place finisher would have lost every turn if they did it like that.

Sore loser, Same guy shot Bow Novice (placed 2nd)in the Regions shoot in Warren, Pa. Even though he's far from a Bow Novice


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Officials need to understand you don't bend the rules.

We put the rules in place to avoid this from ever being an issue.

DB


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Officials need to understand you don't bend the rules.
> 
> We put the rules in place to avoid this from ever being an issue.
> 
> DB


DB, I was there, they didn't specify which target they had to shoot. It was hit the orange dot on the target. There were 10 targets or better setup and 5-7 had stickers on them. All were the same distance no advantage at shooting any of them. It wasn't a Vegas round, it was a side shoot. What it comes down to is one person hit the orange dot the other didn't, game over. Second place still won $500 so I wouldn't have minded that at all, let alone protest.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Regardless if he hit the dot or not if he shot the wrong target that's zero
He should not had to have protest 
The officials should've made the right decision right then and there


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

when you put money on the line you'd better have your rules and procedures in place...one poster said is was kind of informal...imho you don't do informal when there that much money on the line.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> DB, I was there, they didn't specify which target they had to shoot. It was hit the orange dot on the target. There were 10 targets or better setup and 5-7 had stickers on them. All were the same distance no advantage at shooting any of them. It wasn't a Vegas round, it was a side shoot. What it comes down to is one person hit the orange dot the other didn't, game over. Second place still won $500 so I wouldn't have minded that at all, let alone protest.


Draw29 was the third place finisher and he seems to be saying different from you. Rules committee will have to determine it now.
Never seen a shoot down where you didn't have a specific target to shoot at! Everyone got to play by the rules.
DB


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

draw29 said:


> I was the 3rd place guy. We had to shoot 3 times to determine 3rd and 4th. I remember it as being rather informal. There was a target or 2 seperating us and we just kept moving to our right on a different target each shot. I remember them saying to stay on the large deer since I was the guy on the right. As long as we moved to the right and didn't reshoot the same target, I don't think it was a big deal which one I shot (I could be wrong but I think just went down the line). Now when we had 20 people up there earlier, it was rather important if you were on 3 ,you better shoot 3. Maybe it was different for the 1st and 2nd place but that matter should of been taken care of on the spot . It should of been protested right there and now. It was a good shootoff and to bad it has to come to this.


Draw, If you were really the third place guy, your profile states your age at 63 and your class as MCBH, so looks like you were also shooting the wrong targets. (lol)


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Yep I am 63 and was happy as all get out that I was still up there with them young guns winning $250 for third. I stood right there 5 yards away and watched them 2 guys shoot off for 1st and 2nd. I believe they had to shoot 3 times before the young fellow hit the dot and won. I think they were probally moving down the targets left to right the same as it was for our 3rd and 4th place shootoff. Sure didn't seem like a big deal as it has turned into. I just know that if it would of been me shooting for 1st and I missed and the other guy hit no matter what age, it would of been over right there. We all have our different opinions.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Good for you, and you just stay in there and show them youngsters. Good shooting....Congrats.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

how does winning that money affect a youth's eligibility for high school sports? remember Jim Thorpe?


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

On an earlier post I mentioned the shoot was INFORMAL. Let me explain. There was 10 animals spaced out across the field with an orange dot on them. No numbers on the animals like on your target at vegas. Now there was a rope stretched across the field where we shot from. There was no numbers there either like Vegas. It was designed to run 200 shooters through as fast as they could with 2 guys to a target. 20 guys up,shoot and you were out of there. Range offical would tell you to stand about there somewhere. On the 1st round,I didn't know if the target on the left or the target on the right was number 1 until I ask the offical. If the offical put you in 5' or 6' left or right,then you had an angle shot and a couple more yards to your call. It was a big disadvantage not to shoot the animal directly in front of you. I wasn't watching that hard, but I did see animals with 3 arrows and some with 1 arrow. If you were in the middle of the pack,getting out of line on your animal would of been really easy. During the shootoffs for 3rd and 4th place,I believe I shot target 3,then 4 then 5.Each time the range officier would just move you over somewhere in the area he wanted you in. No stakes guys. Just where he wanted you. I hope this sheds some light on that it wasn't a perfect setup like Vegas. Naturally you would want to shoot the target directly in front of where he put you.Everyone should of shot the exact distance. Without numbers on the target and no stake with numbers, how could this possibly be an issue. If you were there shooting, I think you would see this a lot different. How many guys got to the shoot down by maybe shooting the target in front of them and didn't get penalized. I bet next year there will be numbers on the target and stakes with numbers on to give everyone the same equal chance.

The young man did not recieve a check like 2nd and 3rd. I believe they said his $1,000 would be put into a interest bearing account until he comes of age. Hopefully he uses it wisely for a good college education and not another Bow.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

welcome to the new ibo




Daniel Boone said:


> Officials need to understand you don't bend the rules.
> 
> We put the rules in place to avoid this from ever being an issue.
> 
> DB


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

carlosii said:


> how does winning that money affect a youth's eligibility for high school sports? remember Jim Thorpe?


I have nothing in this and it doesn't matter to me if the kid wins thousands of more dollars shooting a bow, but this may be what it is about. When I was a kid I won a little money at a few archery tournaments and played little league baseball that same year. Someone from another local team knew about it and protested it. Me and my parents were told by the league that since I had won money in those archery tournaments, that if I played in another game my team would have to forfeit the rest of the season because I had won money in a competive sport and that made me a "professional". I do not know if this is in fact a rule or law as I did not pursue it any farther and quit playing baseball to keep my team from suffering the consequences of some goofy protest. I would've rather shot my bow than play baseball anyway.


----------



## Legends (Dec 5, 2012)

The kid is my son, Glen, in his defense there were no target numbers on the targets or the line. The targets were all deer spaced 3 feet apart. He was closer to the dot each time he shot, so even if he shot the wrong target it's not closest to the center so they would have shot again. 

Anyone who knows Glen knows he would not have a problem with that, and would have hit the dot the next shot. This kid's integrity is fully intact, he has ice in his veins and he is not a choke artist. The 2nd place guy couldn't get within 2 inches of the dot and Glen missed by only an 1/8" each time. If this guy truely had a problem he should have protested right then and had the re shoot right then and there, instead of offering congratulations to Glen and shaking his hand. As far as the rules go for the Easton Eagle Eye Shoot out the even is sanctioned by Easton and not the IBO, Easton's rules are "you must qualify by hitting the dot, You must shoot an easton arrow, You must advance through the shoot off by hitting the dot, and you must win by hitting the dot, It says nothing about target number.If you are going to play the game you need to learn how to lose graciously, hell I wish I had the $500 in my pocket that he won. If anybody knows this guys name and he truly thinks he was wronged we will put all the money on the line, his $500 and Glen's $1,000 winner take all and to keep it interesting if he's willing I will throw another $1,000 in on a side bet. We will even have the shoot off at the Cortland Field Achers Southern Tier 3D Championships on August 25th. Thanks for all your support, shame on those who question Glen's ethics, he is a great kid.

Thanks Jeff


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

If there were no numbers on the stakes or animals... and they were shooting multiple deer targets the kid did nothing wrong if there was an issue is should have been said right then and there.


----------



## JEDIROCK (Feb 1, 2003)

Draw29 got it right. He is a class act and calls things as they are. No fouls were committed. Congrats to all winners and great shooting. Even to the second place finisher.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

If Glen thought he did something wrong he would admit it. You won't meet a kid with more class. Congrats on hitting the dot glen. You deserve it. 
Billy Gibson


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

draw29 said:


> Yep I am 63 and was happy as all get out that I was still up there with them young guns winning $250 for third. I stood right there 5 yards away and watched them 2 guys shoot off for 1st and 2nd. I believe they had to shoot 3 times before the young fellow hit the dot and won. I think they were probally moving down the targets left to right the same as it was for our 3rd and 4th place shootoff. Sure didn't seem like a big deal as it has turned into. I just know that if it would of been me shooting for 1st and I missed and the other guy hit no matter what age, it would of been over right there. We all have our different opinions.


Spoken like a true Champion Gary, some folks don't understand since they stay home and type their way into being involved and expressing what's right. 
Gary; I agree the kid won, there was no right or wrong target just hit the dot he did and won...


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Legends said:


> The kid is my son, Glen, in his defense there were no target numbers on the targets or the line. The targets were all deer spaced 3 feet apart. He was closer to the dot each time he shot, so even if he shot the wrong target it's not closest to the center so they would have shot again.
> 
> Anyone who knows Glen knows he would not have a problem with that, and would have hit the dot the next shot. This kid's integrity is fully intact, he has ice in his veins and he is not a choke artist. The 2nd place guy couldn't get within 2 inches of the dot and Glen missed by only an 1/8" each time. If this guy truely had a problem he should have protested right then and had the re shoot right then and there, instead of offering congratulations to Glen and shaking his hand. As far as the rules go for the Easton Eagle Eye Shoot out the even is sanctioned by Easton and not the IBO, Easton's rules are "you must qualify by hitting the dot, You must shoot an easton arrow, You must
> advance through the shoot off by hitting the dot, and you must win by hitting the dot, It says nothing about target number.If you are going to play the game you need to learn how to lose graciously, hell I wish I had the $500 in my pocket that he won. If anybody knows this guys name and he truly thinks he was wronged we will put all the money on the line, his $500 and Glen's $1,000 winner take all and to keep it interesting if he's willing I will throw another $1,000 in on a side bet. We will even have the shoot off at the Cortland Field Achers Southern Tier 3D Championships on August 25th. Thanks for all your support, shame on those who question Glen's ethics, he is a great kid.
> ...


Well said Dad, some of these great keyboard archers on here think they know it all and always eager to blame the IBO...


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> If Glen thought he did something wrong he would admit it. You won't meet a kid with more class. Congrats on hitting the dot glen. You deserve it.
> Billy Gibson


Well spoken! Any one who shoots in WNY and beyond, knows Glen and his family. You won't find a kid or an adult with more class.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I have shot in the Easton Eagle Eye before there and it is very easy to get on the wrong target ,there has never been a formal way to shot it there is no number on the ground and no number on the target I have to take up for joseph and glen on this one and further more if there was something wrong then the official that pulls the arrow should have made the call right there but either way GREAT SHOOTING YOUNG MAN I was there this yr and had a great time .


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Carolosii, Jim thorps issue was minor league baseball and the Olympics. I don't know of an issue with high school sports vs winning money in archery.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

archer_nm said:


> Carolosii, Jim thorps issue was minor league baseball and the Olympics. I don't know of an issue with high school sports vs winning money in archery.


That kind of issue was back in the Thorpe days, today pros can compete in the Olympics so the issue over making money as an amateur is not in question any longer...


----------



## Legends (Dec 5, 2012)

In all fairness I posted while in the heat of the moment, my kids are dear to me and I defend them fearlessly. That said the guy who took 2nd has not posted and what was said about him having a problem with Glen might not be true. If so I apologize and send my congratulations to 1st and 2nd place. By the way Glen's winnings were given to him in the form of a scholarship to protect his amatuer status.


----------



## petdetective1 (Jan 21, 2013)

well put


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Glen is a great kid, awesome shot and can't believe any one would think he did any thing wrong. Nice shooting, I was there, he did nothing wrong.


----------



## 6rob4 (May 3, 2010)

I was there 2 shots 1 hand shake party over let it go. The kid made a solid shot second place didn't if someone wanted to protest do it at that time not later. don't know the kid but he is cool under pressure.


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

well I was the the guy that finished 4th in the eagle eye. I was told to shoot target 1. the 3rd place guy shot target 4. we shot 4 times at the same target till I missed the dot and lost. we were going back-n- fourth till the best one won. Congrats to the the third place shooter.He is a very nice guy and he did a good job at the camo cares shoot in June.As far as the issue about the wrong target I did not no he shot the wrong target. He hit it every time he shot it He won and the 2nd place guy shot well also he lost just like I did.was just happy to make it to the finels.


----------



## bowtecchip (Mar 26, 2010)

This guy is a bum plane and simple I watched
Him spend $50 trying to qualify. He is lucky he hit
The target as bad as he was shaking.
Good job glen!!


----------



## Sparky360 (Feb 7, 2010)

In Wisconsin you can take the cash. If the school doesn't have archery as a sport it is fine. I was in the same boat many years ago. I won $2500 and cashed the check. You would want to check and see in college. That very well could be a different story.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

In my mind, the only fault that might have happened was caused by the official. But he declared a winner, so the guy who took 2nd place has no argument.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Legends said:


> The kid is my son, Glen, in his defense there were no target numbers on the targets or the line. The targets were all deer spaced 3 feet apart. He was closer to the dot each time he shot, so even if he shot the wrong target it's not closest to the center so they would have shot again.
> 
> Anyone who knows Glen knows he would not have a problem with that, and would have hit the dot the next shot. This kid's integrity is fully intact, he has ice in his veins and he is not a choke artist. The 2nd place guy couldn't get within 2 inches of the dot and Glen missed by only an 1/8" each time. If this guy truely had a problem he should have protested right then and had the re shoot right then and there, instead of offering congratulations to Glen and shaking his hand. As far as the rules go for the Easton Eagle Eye Shoot out the even is sanctioned by Easton and not the IBO, Easton's rules are "you must qualify by hitting the dot, You must shoot an easton arrow, You must advance through the shoot off by hitting the dot, and you must win by hitting the dot, It says nothing about target number.If you are going to play the game you need to learn how to lose graciously, hell I wish I had the $500 in my pocket that he won. If anybody knows this guys name and he truly thinks he was wronged we will put all the money on the line, his $500 and Glen's $1,000 winner take all and to keep it interesting if he's willing I will throw another $1,000 in on a side bet. We will even have the shoot off at the Cortland Field Achers Southern Tier 3D Championships on August 25th. Thanks for all your support, shame on those who question Glen's ethics, he is a great kid.
> 
> Thanks Jeff


Very well said. I had the pleasure of meeting Glen at the Worlds. A honest young man whom is a great shooter.


----------

